# Jd 1032 ?



## flatlandbob (Dec 17, 2015)

My son just purchased a nice used 1032 without electric start. He says there is no key to turn on/off. I've got an 826 with electric start and I have a key. Should there be one on his?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Flatlandbob


If you post the model and serial number I can look it up and try to find out.
Do the mounting holes for the starter look used ?? It would be strange for a 10 hp not to come with an electric start. Maybe it failed and the previous owner removed it.
Unless you have a battery and a 12 volt starter there isn't really a need for the key switch and might be it was eliminated on your model depending on it's year.
Can you look at the back of the flywheel from where the starter would sit and see any teeth on it for a starter to engage ?? 

John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Check on the top of the blower housing for tell-tale wear mark where starter switch assy. would have rested...also check to see if there is an opening for the starter's gear to engage the flywheel. The safety cover would be there if it came w/o a starter. I have never seen a 10 horse anything w/o electric starter in the last 20 years. MH


----------



## flatlandbob (Dec 17, 2015)

Half the serial # has worn off so that won't help.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Depending on year, a lot of the JD blowers came with a "magic box" that was wired to all the safety features (like the flippers on the handlebars and key switch). It was a black circle piece mounted under the carb heater box. They were near $100 to replace and lots of people just bypassed it. They also bypassed the handlebar flippers (deadman switches). The presence or absence of an electric starter should have no influence on the system.
Has he looked around the lower level of the handlebar controls for a blank circle where the key would have been?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Many of them had this type of key. Also, the throttle lever should serve as the off thing as well. FYI the electric starter was an option back then. Most came without them. Shouldn't need one either. Just prime it 3 times, put the choke to full, and if it's in good running condition she'll start on the first pull, be it 40 degrees out, or -40.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I would guess 80% to 90% of snowblowers don't have keys..
simply because they don't need them.
No key is definitely far more common than having a key.

If there isn't a key, that's fine, because there isn't supposed to be one on that model! 

scot


----------

